

Swedish researchers uncover key to China's Tor-blocking system - noarchy
http://www.v3.co.uk/v3-uk/news/2165733/swedish-researchers-uncover-key-chinas-tor-blocking

======
handsomeransoms
This is old news. Jacob Appelbaum and Roger Dingledine discussed it (among
many other interesting issues) at their most recent CCC talk on Tor:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwMr8Xl7JMQ>

~~~
throwaway54-762
Yeah, this is old news. Tor blog: [https://blog.torproject.org/blog/knock-
knock-knockin-bridges...](https://blog.torproject.org/blog/knock-knock-
knockin-bridges-doors)

------
kirillzubovsky
Sounds a lot like Matrix, doesn't it?

